
China installing QR codes on Uighur Muslim homes as part of security crackdown - adventured
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-uighur-muslims-xinjiang-province-qr-codes-security-crackdown-hrw-a8532156.html
======
olliej
Honestly the surprising thing is that there wasn’t general home occupant
tracking already :-/

